# Work van shelves



## americanworkvan

*Transit Connect Shelving*

Well, I had some chances to outfit Ford Transit Connect, pretty small for some applications, but for service purposes still decent vehicle, I should say. If you want to put basic shelving on both sides (2 units 45x44x13) and safety partition it will cost you really $800....
Not much ...good tool for your business,....and being purchased for years ahead it will cost you a quarter a day......!
If you want just *shelving* get it *Here*. Should say shelves perfectly fit your Transit, as they contoured (little narrow at the top, so will fit great your van) Real pictures below could say more.


----------



## Nick1001

americanworkvan said:


> Well, I had some chances to outfit Ford Transit Connect, pretty small for some applications, but for service purposes still decent vehicle, I should say. If you want to put basic shelving on both sides (2 units 45x44x13) and safety partition it will cost you really $800....
> Not much ...good tool for your business,....and being purchased for years ahead it will cost you a quarter a day......!
> If you want just shelving get it Here. Should say shelves perfectly fit your Transit, as they contoured (little narrow at the top, so will fit great your van) Real pictures below could say more.


$800? Really? I built my wood ones for $130 and they're custom fit to my tools and needs.


----------



## americanworkvan

*How much time you spent???????*

Wood partition? Looks / works good?
Any chance to have a look? Just never seen one in Transit Connect.
Any way it is not about money, just convenience. Some people say they do not want any spending and still driving their vehicles with all tools / material on a floor.........:sad:


----------



## Nick1001

About 4 hours. Not much time at all.


----------



## GO Remodeling

City Decks, 

Do the tools slide out if you make a tight turn? Beautiful system. Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## americanworkvan

*Another shelves for Sprinter*

Here you can see different Sprinter shelves, made for guys who wanted to lock tools behind lockable doors. Lots of drunks watching how to get your tools...
Now you can not see anything or steal......


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

olzo55 said:


> City Decks,
> 
> Do the tools slide out if you make a tight turn? Beautiful system. Nice work.:thumbsup:


no never. shelves are notched. miter saw shelf has notches in it and a strap. the tool on the right ganged up (hilti's ++) have a simple 3/8" hole drilled to fit a dowel. occasionally i get a screw/fastener that pops out of the fastener isle once in a while. no rattles or noise. to bulk head is lined with ply as well and has shelving along the top and 2/compressors on it. 1-porter pancake (back right), 1-dewalt 4-5gal fitted and strapped to the bulkhead next to door so it still opens if needed. 3-4 pages of inventory in each truck. although were deck builders we have a load of interior work that has to be done in order to get up and onto the roof top. so we carry everything from framing to finish, masonry to plaster including site tools for paver jobs and work zone protection zip wall and all of the house protection that's needed. it goes on and on. 

thanks


----------



## NothingButBath

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I TRICK ALL OF MY TRUCK OUT.. THEY ARE TOTALLY BITCHIN:thumbsup:
> 
> THE METAL RACKING SYSTEMS ARE CRAP.. BUT PROBABLY BETTER OVER SEAS. THE EURO'S THINK IT THROUGH BETTER.
> 
> I HAVE 2/SPRINTERS ALMOST IDENTICAL. $30 4X8X3/4 PLY. SMOOTH. MAYBE 6-7 PER TRUCK. THE 12ST ONE TOOK A LIL MORE THEN 3/DAYS. THE 2ND 2DAYS FLAT.
> 10FT BOX SIMILAR LAYOUT. MAKE YOUR OWN. MAKE A LIST OF EVERYTHING YUO NEED AND HAVE FOR 99% OF YOUR JOBS.
> 
> I USED TRIPPLE POLY CAULKING JUST A DAB HERE AND THERE. 1.25" FINISH NAIL TO TACK UP IF NEEDED AND SCREWED IN WITH 1" OR 1 5/8" SCREWS.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Now that's what I was looking to see. Beautiful !! :clapping: :smiling: Really that's what I'm going to do soon. 
The one section left side of van. The bottom shelf looks like its floating. How did you support that?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

NothingButBath said:


> Now that's what I was looking to see. Beautiful !! :clapping: :smiling: Really that's what I'm going to do soon.
> The one section left side of van. The bottom shelf looks like its floating. How did you support that?


i think you mean under the miter saw? 
rip of ply 1.5 x 3/4" across the entire back and side. a bead of geocell (triple poly caulk) all stress points got the geocell. 

get it done and post it...


----------



## gillisonconstru

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I TRICK ALL OF MY TRUCK OUT.. THEY ARE TOTALLY BITCHIN:thumbsup:
> 
> THE METAL RACKING SYSTEMS ARE CRAP.. BUT PROBABLY BETTER OVER SEAS. THE EURO'S THINK IT THROUGH BETTER.
> 
> I HAVE 2/SPRINTERS ALMOST IDENTICAL. $30 4X8X3/4 PLY. SMOOTH. MAYBE 6-7 PER TRUCK. THE 12ST ONE TOOK A LIL MORE THEN 3/DAYS. THE 2ND 2DAYS FLAT.
> 10FT BOX SIMILAR LAYOUT. MAKE YOUR OWN. MAKE A LIST OF EVERYTHING YUO NEED AND HAVE FOR 99% OF YOUR JOBS.
> 
> I USED TRIPPLE POLY CAULKING JUST A DAB HERE AND THERE. 1.25" FINISH NAIL TO TACK UP IF NEEDED AND SCREWED IN WITH 1" OR 1 5/8" SCREWS.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Are your drawer slides just plywood dadoed?


----------



## Burns-Built

americanworkvan said:


> Wood partition? Looks / works good?
> Any chance to have a look? Just never seen one in Transit Connect.
> Any way it is not about money, just convenience. Some people say they do not want any spending and still driving their vehicles with all tools / material on a floor.........:sad:


You mean like this!


----------



## Burns-Built

Lol, I picked up two sheets of Arauca ply the other night and in three hours built one whole side. So for 65 bucks plus my time I have a more custom fit for every one of my tools. That shelving system may work for a service package but I think there would be a lot of wasted space for us carpenters. I didn't get to take a picture it was dark and I was whooped, but ill try to get one.


----------



## Dutchman Tile

I have metal shelves now and thinking about ditching them for custom wood shelves. Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------

